# FS Dwarf white balloon parrots juvies [NEW PICTURES]



## The Guy

Dwarf White Balloon Parrots $2 each, pickup price in Langley
Juvies








Adult size and color of the female, Male in the back is larger about ping pong ball size








Newest batch at 3weeks old Oct.30/11


----------



## Ursus sapien

hi Laurie,

drop me a line if you care to swap corydoras for bristlenoses. cheers.


----------



## budahrox

Pics of the L270???
Cheers!!


----------



## The Guy

bump.................


----------



## spit.fire

hey laurie, do you think id be able to get some piccs of the balloons? melinda is bugging me to get some for her haha


----------



## andyb

*Dwarf Balloon white parrots*

Bump for some awesome Parrot fish.
I got a few of these from Laurie they are very entertaining to watch I have them in my community tank 

Thank you Laurie


----------



## The Guy

to the top ...............................


----------



## mikebike

Hi Laurie,
what would you take for all the dwarf Parrots and the L104 clown plecoes?

Mike call me 604 545 9063


----------



## The Guy

These are cute little fish folks! bump..........


----------



## The Guy

Bump.................


----------



## The Guy

Bump...............


----------



## Sliver

tyler is gonna pick up that pair of gbrs for me next time he's near you. (soon) he says...lol


----------



## The Guy

Hey, thats great maybe he will bring the spare 3 ft. bulbs for the fixture I got off him.
Anyway I still have the GBR's but have had some interest in them, so don't wait too long to get them. Cheers Laurie


----------



## The Guy

bump..................


----------



## Sliver

well, if he doesn't make it in time to get the gbr's could you send him home with half a dozen of the parrot juvies for me please?


----------



## The Guy

bump for cool little fish.........


----------



## spit.fire

ill try to make it out there tomorrow after work with the misses because she really wants some of those parrots


----------



## Sliver

are the gbrs gone already?


----------



## spit.fire

and sliver really wants his gbrs


----------



## spit.fire

i found an atinic and a 10000k


----------



## The Guy

Can you drop them off , or I can pick them up from your work? let me know. L


----------



## Sliver

are those square pin power compacts? i'll fightcha for the 10000k if they are. ok, no...i won't. i'd feel pretty stupid gettin' beat up by a girl.... ;-)


----------



## The Guy

They are stand output bulbs, and who said I was a girl LOL :lol:


----------



## Sliver

uuuuuum tyler did! *points* he said you were a girly girl.... ;-)

so i guess i'l wait for the gbrs to be ready.....

i really want the parrots TOO!!

just nowhere to put them at the moment.

i really need a bigger place...lol


----------



## The Guy

bump up...............


----------



## The Guy

Sunday bump..............


----------



## The Guy

Bump..................


----------



## concentida

free bump, hope you still have some


----------



## The Guy

Bump..................


----------



## The Guy

bump..................


----------



## Sliver

are they old enough to determine sex yet?


----------



## The Guy

No too early yet, probably around 6-7 months old the females will start to show the orange under belly.


----------



## The Guy

Daily bump................


----------



## Sliver

ok, what's the avg. size right now?


----------



## The Guy

1/2" is about the average size right now, they will double in size in about a month.


----------



## The Guy

to the top...................


----------



## The Guy

bump................


----------



## The Guy

bump................ Up


----------



## The Guy

Added new breeding pair pic's Bump......


----------



## spit.fire

thanks for the fish laurie, the girlfriend loves them


----------



## The Guy

bump .................


----------



## The Guy

Bump.......


----------



## The Guy

bump.............


----------



## concentida

sent you a pm on them, how big will they grow?


----------



## The Guy

Bump.............


----------



## spit.fire

heres a pic of a couple in my tank
they're doing awesome and always at the front of the tank when anyone is in the room
and they get alone with all the other fish (guppies, cribs, and puffers)

ps: the girlfriend loves them


----------



## The Guy

bump..........


----------



## jay_leask

sent you a PM


----------



## kid4life

Hey Clown_Lover, I have three of your dwarf parrots in my current tank with 4 amanos. since last night, I can only find 1 of the amanos. i was wondering if the dwarfs had anything to do with their disappearance. I kinda figured that they were too small to attack the amanos so i put them together; but no shells, no bodies, no nothing. the amanos are hiders, but i regularly see at least two of them hangin' out somewhere. ive been home all day and havent seen them . what do u think?


----------



## mikebike

I have 60 of the Dwarf parrots in my 75 gallon.
I was scooping guppies out of my guppy tank and adding them to the 75 gallon.
I do that with most of my tanks to seed them with guppies.
One of the parrot grabbed on of the guppies and headed to the bottom of the tank with about 10 others trying to steal it from parrot.

Like most fish I think the are opportunistic feeders.


----------



## Mrladidah

I am lookin to purchase some balloon dwarf parrots.... do you have aNY more?


----------

